# wild hunt



## hellize (Jan 26, 2019)

Men arrived to the edge of the forest. A thin line separating the yellowish scorched grassland from the lush, green woods.
Cracking twigs filled the void with their echoing sound, their every step violated the tranquility of the forest, which haven't seen no man leave a footprint within its borders for a hundred years.
The boar sensed their presence, their unbearable stench intruded into his sensitive snout, ousting his serenity far from him into the wast peaceful vert. But peace is a fragile thing...

Hunger pursued them into the forbidden land and they brought cold, grey iron and into his world. Their intentions were painfully obvious, they came to take away his most precious possession to prolong their own, his life.
He sprung up from his hidden lair with a quite firm view. The hunt has just begun. But who is the hunter and who is the prey?! This is still undetermined...

Its total length is 33 cm / 13 inch. The blade's length is 19 cm / 7.5 inch , its width 55 mm / 2.17 inch and its thickness 6 mm / 0.25 inch.
The blade is forged of 5160 carbon steel, the handle is made of padouk with copper pins and polish groszy coins.
Its sheath is made of thick cow leather.

Hope you like it


----------

